#ayatana 2009-10-20
 * MacSlow -> lunch
#ayatana 2009-10-21
 * MacSlow -> lunch
 * hyperair notes a lot of activity on the ayatana list recently
<djsiegel1> mccann: hey
<djsiegel1> mccann: can you tell me a bit about the cosmos backgrounds slideshow?
<mccann> hi.  such as?
<djsiegel1> mccann: is there a way to add more slideshows? how does the xml description work? why does the slideshow begin at midnight?
<mccann> i don't think there are any docs at the moment
<mccann> we may do something different for next cycle so
<djsiegel1> mccann: ok
<mccann> probably best to ask around in gnome-hackers
<djsiegel1> I copied the xml and created a new one
<djsiegel1> seemed to work
<djsiegel1> but the animation didn't seem to really kickoff
<mccann> what are you trying to do with it?
<djsiegel1> just trying to make a new background set that shows each image for a few minutes, then transitions to the next
<djsiegel1> I am guessing the animation times are in seconds?
<djsiegel1> I got the new deck of images to show up in the backgrounds prefs
<djsiegel1> but they don't seem to playback as a slideshow once I set them as my desktop
<djsiegel1> mccann: I think, in the end, we should do a separate backgrounds preference, and call the current one "advanced appearance prefs" or something
<djsiegel1> make backgrounds more prominent than themes, desktop effects, fonts, icon placement, etc
<mccann> i have some plans in this area too
<djsiegel1> oh let me show you another cool thing
<mccann> it would be nice if you guys want to work upstream on this next release cycle
<mccann> though I know you aren't supposed to ;)
<djsiegel1> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599174
<ubot4> Gnome bug 599174 in Archives "Split accounts dialog to its own app" [Enhancement,New] 
<mccann> yeah we talked about that at Summit
<mccann> this is part of the work for gnome shell
<djsiegel1> oh yeah? any concrete plans?
<djsiegel1> I see
<djsiegel1> would be really awesome, then designers can really focus on that one configuration application
<djsiegel1> and people who just want to work on empathy's chat features don't have to worry about it
<mac_v> mccann: hi... i heard you plan or are thinking about implementing the -symbolic icons > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/433858/comments/3  any hopes of seeing that soon? :)
<ubot4> mac_v: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
 * mac_v kicks the bot!
<mac_v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/433858/comments/3
<ubot4> mac_v: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<mac_v> djsiegel1: check out the wallpapoz app , it does the wallpaper timed switch as you expect
<djsiegel1> mac_v, eww
<mac_v> djsiegel1: link to the cosmos one you mentioned?
#ayatana 2009-10-22
<mac_v> tedg: hi , do the xchat im bubbles append? or does it display as separate queued bubbles?
<mac_v> they dont seem to append for me :(
<tedg> mac_v: I don't know for sure, but I'm guessing they don't append.
<tedg> I just uploaded my patch to make liferea append though :)
<mac_v> ;) tedg link to branch? 
<tedg> I didn't branch it, they're still in SVN, but the patch is on the upstream bug: bug 457869
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 457869 in liferea "Liferea should support notify-osd's append feature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457869
<mac_v> tedg: awesome thanks , ....  is there a known bug , where the evolution new mail does not get indicated in the indicator applet?
<mac_v> the icon doesnt change for the evo mail alone , but empathy new events trigger icon cange
<mac_v> change*
<tedg> mac_v: Uhm, I've heard people say that. But everytime it was that they didn't know that the icon didn't have a literal "green dot" on it :)
<tedg> Do the indicators for the various inboxes have counts above zero in them?
<mac_v> tedg: yup
<mac_v> oh , no!
<mac_v> the count stays zero!
<tedg> It only represents mails that are "unviewed" not "unread"
<mac_v> so it would be a evolution-indicator bug?
<mac_v> tedg: yeah, the unviewed is always zero
<tedg> Which I'm curious if we should change...
<tedg> mac_v: If the unviewed is always zero, then that's an evolution-indicator bug.
<tedg> (assuming of course that people mail you) ;)
<mac_v> lol ;)
 * mac_v files an evolution-indicator bug
<tedg> Okay, it's bed time.  'night folks!
<agateau> ping agateau-test
<agateau> sorry for the noise, preparing screenshots :)
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<ScottK> davidbarth: If you or agateau have anything to add to the RC release notes, time is getting short.
<davidbarth> ScottK: sorry, stuck in a debug session; we have a screenshot at least and i'll submit small paragraph now
<ScottK> davidbarth: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/RC/Kubuntu
<davidbarth> ScottK: can i contribute some content to mention the notifications into the paragraph?
<ScottK> davidbarth: I'd make new paragraph for that.
<ScottK> davidbarth: How about right after the messaging indicator paragraph?
<davidbarth> ScottK: doing that, by email
<ScottK> davidbarth: We're short on time.  It's a wiki, so please just add it in.
<ScottK> I'll give it a quit edit pass when you're done.
<davidbarth> ScottK: ok
<davidbarth> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/RC/Kubuntu?action=diff&rev2=53&rev1=52
<ScottK> Thanks.  Looking
<davidbarth> ScottK: feel free to fine tune that with the rest of the notes (or tone down the Ayatana praises ;)
#ayatana 2009-10-23
 * MacSlow -> errand
<davidbarth> DBO: ping?
<DBO> davidbarth, pong
<DBO> ah 14 minutes, I was close :P
<DBO> davidbarth, so the idea is to auto-unlock the keyring on UNR?
<DBO> I mean the easiest fix is to default to the keyring having no password
<DBO> I think loic mentions that in the bug
<ScottK> Why bother with a keyring at all then?
<ScottK> Isn't the point for it to have a password?
<DBO> well you are talking about a situation where the user turns on the computer and it logs in for them
<DBO> so indeed, why have a user password at all?
<DBO> I am not suggesting this is secure. I am however suggesting that there is a conflict between usability and security here
<DBO> and we already fell on the end of usability, we may as well take it all the way and at least get that right
<DBO> it would be more useful to keep it encrypted but automagically unlock the keyring on an automatic login
<DBO> maybe if we get NM to use a non-default keyring, we can have that get unlocked by default
<DBO> or simpler still, just have that one have no password (always unlocked) and yes that presents a small issue, but not nearly the size of what I suggested above
<proppy> DBO: I  set no password to my keyring, for skipping the dialog on wifi connection
<DBO> proppy, I would bet 50% of affected users do that
<proppy> IIRC
<davidbarth> DBO: no (stop the flamefest ;) the idea is to adjust window Z order to let the keyring be revealed
<DBO> huh?
<DBO> okay I missed something
<DBO> are we reading the same bug?
#ayatana 2010-10-25
<malte> hi
<malte> could someone explain me how the file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/libgtk2.0-0.symbols works?
<malte> for parts of it I need to do the same on Gentoo, so I need to understand, what it does
 * malte is away: Gone away for now
 * malte is back.
 * malte is away: Gone away for now
 * malte is back.
 * malte is away: Gone away for now
 * malte is back.
<Cimi> bratsche: hei man
#ayatana 2010-10-26
<G__81> hi i am interested in contributing to the paper cuts project
<G__81> would like to be part of the team
<G__81> it would be great if some one could help me get started
<sense> G__81: Have you been triaging bugs before?
<G__81> no i would like to get involved in fixing bugs which have triaged
<sense> G__81: We only accept people into the papercutters team who have a lot of triaging experience.
<sense> G__81: However, that does not mean that contributions are not welcome.
<sense> Especially fixing bugs is something we want people for.
<G__81> i have not done triaging much, i have been a contributor to Fedora project
<G__81> and also contribute to other upstream projects too
<sense> G__81: The thing is, it is not always very easy to see whether a bug is a valid paper cut or not.
<sense> G__81: Your experience is very valuable.
<G__81> yeah i understand thats true
<sense> G__81: You know there will be a session at the UDS on paper cuts?
<sense> You may want to listen in to that.
<G__81> no
<G__81> oh great
<G__81> yeah i would when is that ?
<G__81> i could do it remotely . Did listen to couple of sessions yesterday
<sense> Let me take a look.
<sense> G__81: This afternoon, at 16:15
<sense> Bonaire 6
<sense> We're in EDT here.
<G__81> oh ok
<G__81> so to start off working on stuff is it mandatory that i have to start listening to the session and then get into fixing ?
<G__81> i just have only one laptop running 10.10
<G__81> thats it
<sense> G__81: You can start contributing anytime you want!
<sense> G__81: Take a look at <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=Triaged>
<G__81> so if its like i want to fix something in Empathy ? should i get in touch with the empathy team ... etc or can i get assistance here itself ?
<sense> <https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=Triaged>
<sense> G__81: Of course you can always try to get in touch with the Empathy developers themselves directly.
<sense> THose are not in Ubuntu, of course.
<G__81> i mean for the paper cuts and if the app is empathy
<sense> G__81: If you want to fix Empathy paper cuts, then you should look for reported paper cuts in Launchpad, in the list at the end of the link I just gave.
<G__81> yeah its there
<G__81> i had a look @ the link and i could see some empathy stuff
<sense> good
<G__81> so for this should i contact the empathy team or can i get assistance if any here ?
<sense> G__81: The One Hundred Paper Cuts project is an Ubuntu project, not an Empathy one. You could contact the Empathy team of course, but you shouldn't have to.
<G__81> oh ok thanks
#ayatana 2010-10-27
<h00k> Oh, hello.
<h00k> gord just informed me about dragging-right-then-up-and-down-to-reorder, I would have never known had he told me about it, it wasn't extremely intuitive
<h00k> I should specify, I'm talking about Unity
<sense> vish: I added the proceedings of the Paper Cuts session to the wiki, and the work items to the blueprint. If you would ever read them and have a complaint, feel free to bug me!
<vish> sense: link pls? :)
<sense> vish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/Other
<sense> vish: And of course https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-design-n-papercuts
<vish> sense: neat thx!
<sense> thanks! yw
<Cimi> MacSlow: are you busy dude?
<MacSlow> Cimi, yes I'm working... but what's up?
<Cimi> MacSlow: I need help with gdkinput only windows
<Cimi> MacSlow: are you in a private room?
<Cimi> MacSlow: I'm with ted
<MacSlow> Cimi, hm... no
<MacSlow> Cimi, there's a session going on here atm... so talking should be avoided here to not disturb people
<Cimi> MacSlow: if you want to work, we're below the front desk
<Cimi> MacSlow: there's a big desk
<MacSlow> "below"?! :)
<Cimi> lol
<Cimi> backwards
<MacSlow> Cimi, I need to finish something here first
<sense> vish: Where is the link to the package description guidelines again? I can't find it.
<vish> sense: ah! one sec
<vish> sense: you've got mail! ;)
<sense> thanks
<vish> np..
<fagan> where is iain when you want him to suggest some books :)
<CaioAlonso> what tool do you guys use to make UI mockups?
<CaioAlonso> like this one http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/image29.png
<ronoc> Cimi_, did you find your laptop ?
<Cimi_> ronoc: sure conor, thx
<ronoc> Cimi_, phew good to hear
<Cimi_> seb128: later I'd like to talk you on nautilus
<seb128> Cimi_, ok
<Cimi> seb128: are you free now?
<seb128> Cimi, in a bit
#ayatana 2010-10-28
<bilalakhtar> ivanka: Not at the conference?
<ivanka> bilalakhtar: not at 6.30 in the morning, no :-)
<bilalakhtar> ivanka: YOu live in orlando?
<ivanka> bilalakhtar: no
<bilalakhtar> ivanka: I was wondering why you don't have a conference/ubuntudevelopersummit/* cloak
<bilalakhtar> ivanka: you had one yesterday
<czajkowski> iainfarrell: ello you about ?
<czajkowski> iainfarrell: the design blog is great, but when you view posts using Chromium there is a lot of text over lapping http://twitpic.com/31l9bu/full
<czajkowski> asking you as i was reading your blog
<czajkowski> post
<iainfarrell> czajkowski: Hey there
<iainfarrell> I'm actually just discussing that with Richard on our side
<czajkowski> I know it's not your blog post, I see it happening the whole time
<iainfarrell> the chromium rendering is very buggy compared to chrome
<czajkowski> iainfarrell: :D
<iainfarrell> yeah
<czajkowski> gord: I forgot about this channel
<iainfarrell> czajkowski: I don't think there's anything we can do short of tell the Chromium guys
<iainfarrell> I've got the dailies ppa
<iainfarrell> and it still hasn't fixed it
<iainfarrell> I just have to refresh the page
<kenvandine> klattimer, look at my comment on bug 637671
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 637671 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus python 100 % cpu for ever (affected: 28, heat: 156)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637671
<klattimer> kenvandine: will do
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> basically i had to tweak the patch a little more so it didn't traceback... and it doesn't peg the CPU anymore
<czajkowski> iainfarrell: ah thats fair enough just wondered was it something to do with the theme ?
<kenvandine> but doesn't do anything
<kenvandine> so wondering if it is worth uploading just to fix the CPU load?
<klattimer> kenvandine: does the preferences menu item load?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> well, the menu item is there
<kenvandine> but it doesn't do anything
<klattimer> oh, then the patch is borkage
<klattimer> hmm, it looks so similar to my patch I thought it'd be OK
<klattimer> I'll try and work on it now
<iainfarrell> czajkowski: It happens on all web pages from time to time so I think it's Chromium related
<kenvandine> thx
<iainfarrell> doesn't happen in Chrome
<czajkowski> iainfarrell: oki thanks.
<iainfarrell> nw czajkowski
<czajkowski> kenvandine: who is the person I need to nab later on to show them my od indicators ?
<czajkowski> *odd
<kenvandine> czajkowski, it's tedg... he actually knows about the bug
<kenvandine> but has no idea how to fix it
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> tis an odd bug :)
<kenvandine> yeah... he has never seen it so easily reproducable though
<czajkowski> I can see myself installing unity to stop seeing it
<czajkowski> kenvandine: tell him he can have my laptop to see it happen over and over :)
<kenvandine> but he really thinks it is a gnome-panel bug
<czajkowski> aye
<kenvandine> but i am not sure i believe him :)
<kenvandine> if i tell him that, i think he'll hide from me :)
<kenvandine> i'll try to nab him and you later
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> thanks kenvandine
<czajkowski> gwibber working perfectly now though
<kenvandine> :)
<klattimer> kenvandine: do you have the packages built in a repo?
<klattimer> that'd help
<klattimer> otherwise I'll just grab your bzr branch
<kenvandine> no... i just built it in pbuilder
<kenvandine> it fails for me without pbuilder...
<kenvandine> tries to build gir stuff
<kenvandine> i have too much crap installed :)
<klattimer1> kenvandine: I'm at the back end of the conference coridor now
<klattimer> kenvandine: it's taking an age to pull this branch :/
<klattimer> kenvandine: I'm also in the same room as you
<klattimer> :D
<c10ud> hi, any way to set/force indicate-server icon with a custom path or something?
#ayatana 2010-10-30
<ronoc> Cimi_, where's the car ?
#ayatana 2010-10-31
<Muscovy> Is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ayatana the right place to make a blueprint about Unity adaptations?
#ayatana 2011-10-24
<oSoMoN> good morning
<htorque_> hey everyone! can you tell me if it's planned to make the unity launcher bar stylable via css like the top panel?
<apw> has anyone reported compiz/unity stopping updating one panel of two while showing the correct cursors ?
<om26er> alright so DXers are at the pre-UDS sprint? no wonder I cant find anyone :/
<om26er> smspillaz, where'd you go, I miss you seems it its been forever that you've been gone... there's bug 875557 which needs to be addressed soonish as it's causing people go nuts, its a SRU regression
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 875557 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Compiz grid overlay appears after workspace switcher use" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875557
<sbte> kamstrup, hi, could you have a look at my unity launcher dbus class?
<sbte> https://github.com/emesene/emesene/blob/master/emesene/gui/common/UnityLauncher.py
<sbte> mainly the Query method
<sbte> I wasn't sure what to do with that
<gord> bschaefer, hey, when you say FocusChanged is missing, do you mean OnKeyNavFocusChanged is missing?
<bschaefer> gord, well the signal the we were using to set the focus for the IM context was using FocusChanged (looks it up really quick)
<ahhhunity> anyone know how to disable the alt+click moving of windows? it used to be that you could switch alt to super key which would work for me...
<ahhhunity> used to be in system->preferences->windows
<bschaefer> gord, this line was removed "FocusChanged.connect([&] (nux::Area*) { GetFocused() ? OnFocusIn() : OnFocusOut(); });" in IMTextEntry. Ill try using onKeyNavFocusChanged
<bschaefer> gord, but also I saw a lot of process event were removed so I wasn't sure if something was in the works that will resolve this.
<acornejo> I am porting from StatusIcon to AppIndicator. Its an app that uses the RandR extension to let the user manage multiple screens, resolutions and layouts. Right now I generate the menu on the fly when I get the popup event, which works flawlessly. This doesn't seem to be possible with AppIndicator, could someone with experience with it could suggest me a good alternative?
<gord> bschaefer, is this in current nux trunk or in nux 1.0?
<bschaefer> 2.0
<bschaefer> The IMTextEntry.cpp is in unity
<bschaefer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/1722
<bschaefer> the revision I am looking at
<gord> bschaefer, i summoned jaytaoko for you :)
<bschaefer> thanks!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: hello, you have problems compiling Nux?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, no not compiling just some questions on the focus change in unity
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: go ahead
<bschaefer> jaytaoko so in IMTextEntry you removed FocusChanged which now the IM context doesn't set the focus like it was before so the ibus window isn't poping up
<bschaefer> jaytaoko so I was wondering what should be used instead to check for focus (was going to check KeyNav...)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: let me check...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: you can call HasKeyboardFocus() on a View. that will tell you if the view has the keyboard focus
<bschaefer> jaytaoko: alright, thank you will try it out
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: you can also call nux::GetWindowCompositor().GetKeyFocusArea(). That will return the pointer of the View that has the keyboard focus
<bschaefer> jaytaoko: also do you know if  IMTextEntry is going to be getting merged to TextEntry anytime?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko: as it seems like that would give Nux IM support
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yes, TextEntry will be redone this cycle...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko: nice! thank you again
<bschaefer> jaytaoko: (should have just looked that up...)
<bschaefer> I*
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: no problem... we here to help
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: what do you think about http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-graphics-wg/nux/nux-gles2/revision/393 ?
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: hello
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: let me ask sam, he did that code
<kamstrup> sbte: both parameters in Query() should be out. There's a typo in the docs
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: I ended up with some other diffs vs your opengles2 branch
<smspillaz> Amaranth: hi
<Amaranth> smspillaz: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-graphics-wg/nux/nux-gles2/revision/393
<Amaranth> thoughts?
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: I merged your opengl ES branch to Nux trunk, you can make your changes against that branch instead
<smspillaz> Amaranth: don't have any problems with that change, though, I don't know if there are any cases where Xinerama isn't available
<smspillaz> since its a core extension
<Amaranth> smspillaz: on panda board
<smspillaz> (noting here that xinerama that we're using is libxinerama)
<smspillaz> Amaranth: O.o ?
<smspillaz> Amaranth: uhhh, that would cause problems for compiz too
<smspillaz> Amaranth: since compiz uses the same logic
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Do we have a proper fallback path in compiz? That's what nux was missing
<smspillaz> Amaranth: well, we check for the presense of the extension at least
<kamstrup> sbte: so switch in/out_signature and just return self.app_uri and self.properties
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Looks like a similar fix happened at some point in compiz too, shows up in the ChangeLog
<smspillaz> hmm ok
<Amaranth> maniac fixed this bug in compiz back in 2007 :P
<smspillaz> that's very strange that hte panda does not support libxinerama ... it is a very basic extension
<Amaranth> well it only has one pipe
<ahhhunity> anyone know how to disable the alt+click moving of windows? it used to be that you could switch alt to super key which would work for me...
<ahhhunity> used to be in system->preferences->windows
<Amaranth> guess they disabled it for performance
<smspillaz> ahhhunity: ccsm - > move plugin
<ahhhunity> smspillaz: thanks!
<kamstrup> sbte: i fixed the spec on the wiki
<acornejo> does anyone here know when/if "ted" usually hangs out herE?
#ayatana 2011-10-25
<jo-erlend> how do I use the Launcher API from a PyGTK app? Unity seems to use gi.repository.GObject, which conflicts when I try to import it in my app.
<mhr3> jo-erlend, something like https://github.com/emesene/emesene/blob/master/emesene/gui/common/UnityLauncher.py
<jo-erlend> there is no API for PyGTK users, in other word?
<mhr3> afaik no
<jo-erlend> well. I guess that's a good incentive for me to get Quickly Widgets ported quickly.
<jo-erlend> heh. So I'm actually going to spend several days trying to add a menuitem. Great. :)
<jo-erlend> damn... That won't do it. The entire Quickly needs to be ported. :|
<jmcantrell> can someone help me with unity+compiz?
<jmcantrell> with the grid plugin, when doing left/right window placement, size cycling doesn't work, whereas it does when doing corner placement
<oSoMoN> good morning
<om26er> smspillaz, Hi :-) the sru for compiz-plugins-main caused some serious regressions with the grid plugin, one example is bug 875557 Got a say?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 875557 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Compiz grid overlay appears after workspace switcher use" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875557
<alourie> hello
<alourie> I need some info on how Unity lenses work
<alourie> how, for example, typing "friendly" finds checkbox?
<davidcalle> alourie, the search engine uses informations stored in the .desktop file of the application
<davidcalle> If you look at /usr/share/applications/checkbox-gtk.desktop, there is the line :
<davidcalle> "Comment=Test your system and submit results to the Ubuntu Friendly project"
<alourie> davidcalle: does it only look for "comment" field?
<davidcalle> alourie, i'm not sure. It uses Name, Comment, maybe Categories. And the translated fields.
<alourie> davidcalle: ah, so there are categories? Can they be used as "tags"?
<davidcalle> alourie, I think so. But I don't think it's the proper way of using it. A nicely worded Comment would be preferable because shells that are not Unity use Categories to nest your application in the right menu.
<alourie> davidcalle: ok, got it. Is there a way to set which match appears first? Or is it on a-b-c basis?
<alourie> and while we're there, can it be made to parse things like "tag:me" in the search field?
<alourie> and have this "tag" field in the .desktop file?
<kamstrup> davidcalle, alourie: we also check X-GNOME-Keywords
<alourie> kamstrup: ok, and how about ^^ that feature? Is it hard to implement?
<kamstrup> davidcalle, alourie: we index Name, DisplayName, Comment, Exec, and X-GNOME-Keywords
<kamstrup> alourie: the apps lens does not have a concept of tags...
<kamstrup> and - hits aresorted by relevancy
<kamstrup> and if there is no query, they are sorted alphabetically
<alourie> kamstrup: ok, I get it doesn't have the concept yet. Would it be hard to implement?
<kamstrup> alourie: no - but it would be hard to add the metadata to the apps - and frankly - what value would it add?
<alourie> well
<alourie> if all the data (for tags) can be used in Comment or Category or X-GNOME-Keywords
<alourie> then you're right
<kamstrup> alourie: or, I am not really sure what you want to accomplish really, :-)
<kamstrup> alourie: the apps lens already support a few prefixes that you cna use to control the queries - they are undocumented though
<alourie> kamstrup:  there's a brainstorm item about it, so I wanted to understand how unity does it :-)
<kamstrup> alourie: section, type, category, namepkgname, exec, keyword
<kamstrup> alourie: try fx "exec:gc"
<kamstrup> matches all apps that contain "gc" in the fiename of the executable
<kamstrup> or "keyword:print" matching apps with "print" in X-GNOME-Keywords
<Saviq> greyback: PM?
<ali1234> when i press ctrl-alt-2 to make the window fill the top half of the screen, is that part of the compiz grid plugin?
<mardy> greyback: hi! Any news about https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-2d/shutdown-problem/+merge/79168 ?
<Saviq> mardy, greyback: re ^, I will rework the KeyMonitor to use QSocketNotifier on ConnectionNumber(display) and XPending(display), unless you want to pick that up
<alourie> kamstrup: ah! this may be it!
<alourie> thanks
<mardy> Saviq: you're welcome :-)
<mhr3> kenvandine, where can i find the gwibber lens?
<kenvandine> mhr3, unity-lens-gwibber is the package
<kenvandine> the source is in lp:gwibber
<mhr3> kenvandine, i'm looking for bzr branch
<mhr3> ah, k
<mhr3> thx
<kenvandine> although, the async changes i made over the weekend broke the build for the lens
<kenvandine> i am fixing it right now
<mhr3> async changes?
<kenvandine> i made refresh_model async
<kenvandine> in libgwibber
<kenvandine> and now it complains about unused variables
<mhr3> hmm, ok i see
<kenvandine> so in lp:gwibber it is in the lens subdir
<kenvandine> mhr3, for now to get it to build, you can just disable the maintainer flags
<kenvandine>  --enable-maintainer-flags=no
<mhr3> kenvandine, that's fine thx, i just needed to run a quick grep ;)
<mhr3> figuring out if small api change in dee is going to affect anyone
<kamstrup> kenvandine: did you see the startup optimizations I did in my profiling branch?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: in essence was to only pass the filters over the model one time
<kamstrup> kenvandine: cut off 500ms of 100% cpu churn on my i5 sandybridge
<kamstrup> so probably a lot more on netbooks and the likes
<kenvandine> i didn't...
<kenvandine> did you push it?  i am skimming over the commit messages and it isn't jumping out to bite me
<kenvandine> oh, NM
<kenvandine> <- idiot
<kenvandine> it was at the top :)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: lp:~kamstrup/gwibber/stream-profiling ... I probably broke some things :-) but basic functionality was still working :-)
<kenvandine> i look at it
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> the slowness on the dbus call was lacking and index on the table in the DB
<kenvandine> brought the sql query from 1.25s to 0.003s
<kamstrup> kenvandine: ah... going to an async dbus call should also help a lot
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> yeah, for precise i want to make that dbus call async
<kenvandine> but did make refresh_model in libgwibber async
<kenvandine> which helped a ton too
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i'll work on updating that to apply to trunk
<kenvandine> looks good to me
<Trevinho> hey kamstrup: what do you think about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/869888 (comment #2)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 869888 in Ayatana Design "when selecting an application, dash should match words in the middle of name" [Low,Triaged]
<kamstrup> Trevinho: the problem is that this would make matching between the apps from software center and installed once different
<kamstrup> Trevinho: as substring matching can not be implemented efficiently
<kamstrup> Trevinho: adding to that that I also want the matching between the files and apps lenses to be identical, so we'd need this on files as well, which is a non-starter
<Trevinho> kamstrup: ok, maybe substringing could be avoided, however... tools like gnome do or synapse are really efficent on that matching...
<haibane> alright, let me tell you what makes unity unusable and see if you can work with me here. First, you know how I have to Right clicke to get to a category of apps, then I have to left click on that category to get a list of icons of my apps. Thats god awful. Can you make an icon that I Left click to get a menu of my apps like gnome 2?
<haibane> and lastly, I need different sessions of the same applications all the time. It works best when I have all those things in tabs on my taskbar like gnome 2, windows, and every sane interface since the invention of the gui. Is there anyway to add that functionality to unity
<haibane> thats it really. the glowing icon thing is unusable and confusing. I can deal with the whole "disappearing" universal menu thing that only works half the time and I can deal with the fact that your disappearing taskbar that only works half the time. If I had those two things, even if they were hidden in settings or whatnot. I could deal
<davidcalle> Haibane, hi. You should try Unity in 11.10, your first complaint is fixed there.
<haibane> how so?
<haibane> davidcalle: I have used unity in 11:10. Its not fixed, you have media apps and internet apps (woohoo, two whole categories, still giant icons) and find files which doesn't actually find any files.
<haibane> if when clicking the ubuntu icon, it send me to find apps. It would probably be a bit better but ugh.. alright. I can live with that I guess.
<haibane> erm, find files. which is find applications not files
<haibane> and why the heck would you try to use so many 3d effects when 2d open source drivers work great and the 3d drivers work only a quarter of the time and sometimes the fallback crashes the whole os?
<haibane> well, on a good note. Its better then gnome 3. Which has alienated everyone ever. I had one guy i installed ubuntu for complain about unity. I showed him gnome 3, eyes like dinner plates
<haibane> any chance that the taskbar can be fixed so it doesn't try to copy windows 7/osx?
<haibane> well, i hope for the next version these things are included. have to do some more work
<Pablo___> hi
<Pablo___> could you tell me how to move side bar where lauchers are placed?
<Pablo___> I want to put it on low edge
#ayatana 2011-10-26
<oSoMoN> good morning
<folf> quit
<kamstrup> davidcalle: hey,you can pop the champagne now, the pygi patch was merged upstream ;-) (with lots of test cases to prevent future regressions)
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I'm drinking it since it appeared in proposed yesterday morning! :)
<kamstrup> davidcalle: watch out for those hangovers!
<davidcalle> kamstrup, how is the weather in Florida? :)
<kamstrup> davidcalle: very nice - 25C or something
<kamstrup> air is a bit damp for my taste, but very nice
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I've discovered a really weird bug in global search this morning... Lenses leaking results to other lenses http://ubuntuone.com/2vimMwlsnNxNtgroPU6YN0
<kamstrup> davidcalle: wtf!
<kamstrup> davidcalle: I blame unity! ;-)
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I know. I've checked every possible files related to theses lenses. And the weirdest thing is : the AskUbuntu lens is not supposed to show anything in global.
<kamstrup> davidcalle: did you try to call Clone() on the models from d-feet, to inspect what thay actually contain?
<kamstrup> should determine if the bug is in unity or not
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I didn't. But I more or less think it's the fault of some lenses : it only "leaks" from python lenses allowing global search into askubuntu, reddit and webhistory. There must be some weird code in those three. And it only happens after logging in : If I kill the lenses daemons and open the dash, they reload and work fine.
<davidcalle> I will check from d-feet.
<Saviq> hi all, any idea where is the initial launcher app list stored?
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I didn't. But I more or less think it's the fault of some lenses : it only "leaks" from python lenses allowing global search into askubuntu, reddit and webhistory. There must be some weird code in those three. And it only happens after logging in : If I kill the lenses daemons and open the dash, they reload and work fine.
<davidcalle> I will check from d-feet.
#ayatana 2011-10-27
<jo-erlend> how do I connect a handler to a Dbusmenuitem.MenuItem0
<jo-erlend> ?
<jo-erlend> if I use menuitem.connect("activate", handler) then I get an error saying "activate" is an unknown signal name?
<jo-erlend> just to play, I wrote a simple script, but it fails on line 29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/720268/
<oSoMoN> good morning
<cousin_luigi> hello
<toumbo> Hey guys!!I have ubuntu 11.10 oneiric and when I tried compizconfig-settings-manager my unity desktop broke!Is there any way to repair it while i'm on gnome shell?
<jo-erlend> if I use menuitem.connect("activate", handler) then I get an error saying "activate" is an unknown signal name?
<jo-erlend> just to play, I wrote a simple script, but it fails on line 29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/720268/
<Compuglobe> hello To all UBUNTU TEAM, congratulations for the 11.10 edition and for the UNITY desktop enviroment it´s very good
<jo-erlend> if I use menuitem.connect("activate", handler) then I get an error saying "activate" is an unknown signal name?
<jo-erlend> just to play, I wrote a simple script, but it fails on line 29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/720268/
<jo-erlend> that is, for a Dbusmenuitem.MenuItem.
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> is it still possible to propose a session for UDS?
<broder> what do i need to do to be able to register a drag and drop intent for a launcher icon?
<broder> i added a MimeType field to the .desktop file, but that doesn't seem to be enough
<broder> nvm. looks like i just needed to restart unity to pick up the new file associations
#ayatana 2011-10-28
<oSoMoN> good morning
<Saviq> greyback: re XPending, I'm talking `if(XPending() > 0) { while (XNextEvent()) {} }`
<Saviq> and have that in a slot for QSocketNotifier.activated() on ConnectionNumber()
<greyback> Saviq: yep! I am mid-way of fixing that comment, is wrong
<Saviq> greyback: ConnectionNumber() gives you a fd of the X connection
<Saviq> while (XPending) { while (XNextEvent) }} doesn't really make sense
<greyback> Saviq: Yeah that was rubbish, sorry
<Saviq> no worries
<Saviq> [...] you can then put a QSocketNotifier on that fd
<greyback> I meant while(true){ if (XPending() > 0){ while (XNextEvent()) {  ... }}}
<Saviq> that will fire activated() whenever that fd is ready to be read
<greyback> but it works badly
<Saviq> yeah, it just loops
<greyback> Yeah, I understand
<Saviq> greyback: I only learned that while working on gestures recently, so that was a big facepalm :)
<greyback> Saviq: it's a much nicer solution than what I was trying anyway
<Saviq> greyback: and what I initially wrote, too
<greyback> Saviq: are you working on it now? Or something related?
<greyback> I don't want to duplicate your work again
<Saviq> greyback: no, just seen your comment on the merge
<greyback> Saviq: ok. Comment hudely appreciated!
<greyback> hugely even
<Saviq> greyback: should be easy
<greyback> Saviq: doing it now :)
<Saviq> greyback: GestureHandler in launcher does ~that now
<Saviq> just with fd from utouch, not X
<greyback> Saviq: I see. Will check it out
#ayatana 2011-10-29
<fhd> Hi, I read that Unity moved from Vala to C++ some while ago. I'm considering to use Vala for a new Ubuntu app, so I'd love to know the reasons.
<topdownjimmy> Does Unity have its own Snapping Windows behavior? The Snapping Windows Compiz plugin doesn't seem to be having any effect on my desktop.
<topdownjimmy> Not the snap-and-resize behavior (Grid/AeroSnap), but just snapping to desktop/window edges.
<KoopaTroopa> Ahoy!
<KoopaTroopa> Are spacers ever going to be implemented in Unity2d?
<KoopaTroopa> It would be nice to seperate all my file shortcuts, utilities and applications
#ayatana 2011-10-30
<bwright> What version of C++ is unity targetting the 03 or the 11 standard?
<smspillaz> fhd: vala is still in development and sometimes doesn't generate code that compiles
<smspillaz> it is a very nice concept, but there are still bugs in the implementation
<fhd> smspillaz: Oh, I see. Glad to hear it wasn't for political reasons :)
<smspillaz> of course not
<smspillaz> also, nux doesn't use GObject etc etc
<fhd> smspillaz: Yeah, it's pretty hard wired towards GObject, I'm a bit concerned about that. What if we want to port our app to Qt for some reason at some point? Probably going to get ugly.
<smspillaz> you can use it without GObject support in your target library, but you'll need to write wrapper classes
<fhd> smspillaz: I know, doesn't sound like fun though.
<smspillaz> is anything :p ?
<fhd> smspillaz: But I'm not too concerned, we're mainly targeting Unity and GNOME, so I don't see a reason for premature portability considerations.
<thorwil> something is swallowing all <Super>-somenumber shortcuts, even though such shortcuts are not defined anywhere in gconf
<mgedmin> is this the right place to talk about notify-osd?  I'm trying to build trunk, and getting a link-time error: http://pastie.org/2784642
#ayatana 2014-10-26
<mozzarella> hello?
